# swac basketball links



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

the following are links concerning the teams in the southland conference. all the information on these links is current and updated as it becomes available. if you wish to add a link or create a site or message board of your own for a specific team, please contact me via email or pm. i can help recommend some sites that offer free web space.






OFFICIAL SWAC BASKETBALL SITE: http://www.swac.org/sprtindxs/bkbindex.htm





ANOTHER BASKETBALL SITE: http://www.dixieathletics.com/swac/mbball/






SWAC MESSAGE BOARDS INDEX: http://www.swacpage.com/vbulletin/index.php






ALABAMA A&M

official basketball site: http://www.aamu.edu/pr/sports/basketball/men/bbll.htm

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2010

message board (must register to view): http://www.swacpage.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?forumid=10

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/southwestern/alabamaam.shtml







ALABAMA STATE

official basketball site: http://www.alasu.edu/sports/basketball/schedule.asp

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2011

message board (must be registered to view): http://www.swacpage.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?forumid=12

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/southwestern/alabamast.shtml








ALCORN STATE

official basketball site: http://www.alcorn.edu/Athletics/alcmb/basketball.htm

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2016

message board (must be registered to view): http://www.swacpage.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?forumid=13

school newspaper: http://alcorn.jeffeco.com/

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/southwestern/alcornst.shtml









ARKANSAS PINE BLUFF

official basketball site: http://www.uapb.edu/football/page4.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2029

message board (must be registered to view): http://www.swacpage.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?forumid=14

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/southwestern/arkpinebluff.shtml








GRAMBLING

official basketball site: http://www.gram.edu/sports/men's_basketball.htm

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2755

message board (must be registered to view): http://www.swacpage.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?forumid=11

school newspaper: http://www.gram.edu/gramblinite/gramblinite-hp.htm

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/southwestern/grambling.shtml









JACKSON STATE

official basketball site: http://ccaix.jsums.edu/athletics/ (basketball site is currently down. this is the athletics page and i'll post a direct link once its available)

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2296

message board (must be registered to view): http://www.swacpage.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?forumid=15

local newspaper (sports section): http://www.clarionledger.com/news/sports/cbb01/jsu/game/

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/southwestern/jacksonst.shtml









MISSISSIPPI VALLEY STATE

official basketball site: http://www.mvsu.edu/athletics.html (direct link to basketball site is down. i will post a direct link when it becomes available)

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2400

message board (must be registered to view): http://www.swacpage.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?forumid=16

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/southwestern/mississippivalleyst.shtml








PRAIRIE VIEW A&M

official basketball site: http://www.pvamu.edu/sports/mbasketball2.php

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2504

message board (must be registered to view): http://www.swacpage.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?forumid=17

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/southwestern/prairieviewam.shtml









SOUTHERN 

official basketball site: http://www.subr.edu/athletics/basketball.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2582

message board (must be registered to view): http://www.swacpage.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?forumid=18

local newspaper site about southern sports: http://www.2theadvocate.com/southern/








TEXAS SOUTHERN

official basketball site: http://www.tsu.edu/athletics/teams/basketball/index.asp

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2640

message board (must be registered to view): http://www.swacpage.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?forumid=19

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/southwestern/texassouthern.shtml


----------

